# Lowrance customer support



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Lowrance has taken alot of heat about there customer service over the past few years. I myself have had some major problems in the past so I just wanted to make this thread because i had a good experience today. My hds8 unit lost its temp reading while i was at lake norman last week. a guy at the lake who was there for tech support for all the tournament participants told me it was a prob with the sensor in the transducer and that i could buy one from him. I told him i didnt have the money and that i also had a spare at home so i would just wait. today i called them to see if warranty would cover it. absolutely no hassle what so ever. i have had the unit for over a year, and i thought for sure they would not cover it. but after giving him the serial number and my address, its in the mail today. thanks alot lowrance.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've had no problems with their tech support. I had a 522 flat quit on me while on vacation at smith mtn. And called them from the middle of the lake. The guy on the phone diagnosed it over the phone, told me how to reset it, and had a return box waiting on me when we got home. Had a bad solder in one of the boards and it would just shut down whenever I would get warm. Managed though it the rest of the week and sent it back for a new one when we got home. Had the new one in a week. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Steeg (Nov 12, 2010)

Punk, glad to hear you were well taken care of. I have ran Lowrance for the last 12 years and have had no problems. I think their customer service has really improved over the last year or so. Things got pretty bad for awhile. I think that there were some growing pains when Navico bought them, but they seem to be on the right track now. :good:


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

I've had no problem with them either last year i had my 3000 antenna go out first they sent me a cable then 3 days later they upgraded me to the 4000 and i was out of warranty . No Charge


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I believe the HDS units have a 2 year warranty.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been sending Lowrance the negative threads regarding their cust service ever since they started here. I'm sure they heard from others also. LCX 38hd 3 yrs no problems.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> Lowrance has taken alot of heat about there customer service over the past few years. I myself have had some major problems in the past so I just wanted to make this thread because i had a good experience today. My hds8 unit lost its temp reading while i was at lake norman last week. a guy at the lake who was there for tech support for all the tournament participants told me it was a prob with the sensor in the transducer and that i could buy one from him. I told him i didnt have the money and that i also had a spare at home so i would just wait. today i called them to see if warranty would cover it. absolutely no hassle what so ever. i have had the unit for over a year, and i thought for sure they would not cover it. but after giving him the serial number and my address, its in the mail today. thanks alot lowrance.


Thats good to hear I hope they have improved. The main reason I chose Humminbird over Lowrance was all the horror stories I've read here and about every other fishing site on the net about all the problems with their newer units and how terrible their customer service was


----------

